# pp& ss



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

a pp boyscout and custom color ss clips that i call my black widow boyscout.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> a pp boyscout and custom color ss clips that i call my black widow boyscout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those PP Boyscouts are a peach of a frame. I had an orange one that I loaned out to a co-worker a year ago that actually avoided giving it back. That was a little weird for me. I now try to get a Drivers License or Major Credit Card upfront. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > a pp boyscout and custom color ss clips that i call my black widow boyscout.
> ...


do what you got to do brother figer.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I like it , looks like a solid shooter. I find it funny when we name our slings, like a pet, or pretend friend. And we show them off to our friends. Which shows our attetchment to our craft. Some people call this a hobby/sport, but the real shooters know its an addiction, or life style. The black widow very fitting name. :imslow:


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

NSFC said:


> I like it , looks like a solid shooter. I find it funny when we name our slings, like a pet, or pretend friend. And we show them off to our friends. Which shows our attetchment to our craft. Some people call this a hobby/sport, but the real shooters know its an addiction, or life style. The black widow very fitting name.


cool, thanks


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

warriors always name their weapons,Dwarves too


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

skarrd said:


> warriors always name their weapons,Dwarves too


cool.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Love that setup, I wish sometimes I could shoot TTF


----------

